# wood piers



## soccercoach (Apr 26, 2012)

Used Atlas plastic piers and Woodland scenic foam risers and dislike both. Is a plan for wooden risers cut from stock wood available? I have machine tools and good skills. The net has layout plans but no dimensions for the piers and sheet stock cuts for the track bed. Replaced a straight run of WS styrofoam risers with pine, that is a solid track, like to keep going.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you mean similar to these?



















1 1/4" x 1 7/8", 3 1/2" tall, cut from poplar on a preset miter saw, flipping the wood as I went...


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

I used 1x2 pine cut to the length I needed for my piers. No template tough, just made it work based upon the grade and height I wanted.


----------



## soccercoach (Apr 26, 2012)

Shaygetz, that is exactly the plan. About the riser heights, is there a formula? Or, simply measure the height of the Atlas piers? From 3" to 0?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It depends on the grade you want. If the spacing of the piers is 10", and you want a 3% grade, you'd make each pier .3" taller than the previous one. Simple mathematics tells you what the heights should be. For each 100" traveled, a 1" rise is a 1% grade.


----------

